# More Dogmeat. Would ya hold this light



## LEEQ (Feb 1, 2020)

Not totally hideous, and super handy. It's mainly an Easycheck indicator holder my Dad tried and didn't trust to hold shape and be repeatable. To which I added a gizmo with a .250 indicator type stem hanging down from one corner, and a split clamp bored to fit my flashlight. So it's not superman strong, but it holds this light up just fine.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2020)

Good job on repurposing one of those snake arm holders. I won't call them an indicator holder cause they suck for that purpose. I even bought a cheap one once thinking it couldn't be that much worse & should be fine for holding a piece of plastic as a chip shield. Man was I wrong & returned the thing immediately!

I love those push button mag bases. I have a number of Starret ones. What brand is that one?


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 1, 2020)

I believe it is badged easycheck and was sold with the arm. I'll have to check. That tiny little magnetic base is a beast. That's one part that's not moving. It's the only one I've seen in person, and I like it better than the knob style. I'll keep an eye out for used ones.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2020)

I could have put that to good use tonight , I used a headlamp and a teeth held flashlight . Of course , I couldn't see what I was working on regardless , too many guards , frames , wires etc to get a straight site of vision .


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2020)

Easycheck ok I'll try to remember that, never heard of them before. They are great, not sure who the original designer is, I always assumed it was Starrett. I have like 3 or 4 of them, #657. Eclipse Magnetics also offers them.

I used one to make a chip shield.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2020)

I have quite a few Starretts for the same purposes Will . Quick and easy . I have some flex clamp indicator holders I used down on the printing presses , never a piece of steel where you needed one .


----------



## tjb (Feb 1, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Easycheck ok I'll try to remember that, never heard of them before. They are great, not sure who the original designer is, I always assumed it was Starrett. I have like 3 or 4 of them, #657. Eclipse Magnetics also offers them.
> 
> I used one to make a chip shield.
> 
> View attachment 312205


I assume those yellow strips are nice covers for the tracks in your table.  What material is it?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2020)

Terry, yes, they are Vertex t-slot covers. They're made of aluminum & have coolant through holes.





__





						VERTEX-MILLING-GRINDING-TOOLING-CNC-LATHE-GRINDER
					





					www.vertex-tw.com.tw
				




Wasn't interested in these before when one of our old moderators (MHRIP) asked me to go in on a groub buy, nor the color, but I love these things now. Got tired of cleaning out t-slots. Coincidentally the anodized gold/yellow matches my draw bar hammer & spindle lock.


----------



## tjb (Feb 1, 2020)

Very nice, Will.  Never heard of those or seen them (that I can recall).  Several months ago, I made some cabinet-grade plywood covers for my mill, and I added some tracks on the underside so they would rest more rigidly in the t-slots.  I suspect if I had seen your photo before I made mine, I would have bought those instead.  Here's a top view picture of the one on the right side.  There's a matching one on the left.  They turned out fine, and they get the job done.




Regards,
Terry


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 2, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Easycheck ok I'll try to remember that, never heard of them before. They are great, not sure who the original designer is, I always assumed it was Starrett. I have like 3 or 4 of them, #657. Eclipse Magnetics also offers them.
> 
> I used one to make a chip shield.
> 
> View attachment 312205





	

		
			
		

		
	
Schramifa from Rotterdam Holland. It did come with the tool new, but I was wrong about the mag base branding. It looks identical to the starret to me. Maybe same manufacturer. Maybe stolen or rights sold to the design. I'm curious.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 2, 2020)

Schramifa, thanks, I'm definitely not going to remember that one. Haha. I'll just stick to keeping my eye out for the Starrett & Eclipse ones.

That's pretty cool though especially having the original manual for it & more so that it was your father's. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 2, 2020)

Yah, when the notion struck me as to how to get some use out of it I had to smile. I sure wouldn't get rid of it, and I wouldn't trust it to do it's job. So now it's got a new lease on life. I enjoy working out of his chest too. There isn't a ton in there, and some of it is at least third hand now, but it makes me smile. He gave me his 23rd edition machinery's handbook, and his 24th is in the drawer for it in the chest. Now that I think of it the gray plastic I used was out of his scrap this and that bin. Fitting.


----------



## KBeitz (Feb 28, 2020)

The Vertex, Aluminum Slot Cover for Milling Tables are great I have some thats 20 years old.


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Feb 28, 2020)

I like that idea, maybe have to steal it!


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 28, 2020)

All I've done is throw together previously stolen tricks. So have at it, and show us. Everybody loves pics.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a Flexbar brand donkey-dick (the proper name).


I got it from the machinist at the lab where I worked in the 70s. He had a box full of them from some long forgotten study. It has the push-button release (which I'm not that fond of) and fine adjust at the base. Even after adjusting the cable it's just not that solid. I believe Flexbar was the originator of the design.


----------

